
The Closed Mind of Richard Dawkins - mdariani
https://newrepublic.com/article/119596/appetite-wonder-review-closed-mind-richard-dawkins
======
ColinWright
Discussed at length:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10812916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10812916)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hm. I find no discussion of this essay at all in that thread? Just some
tangential digressions.

~~~
ColinWright
Have I got it wrong? I'll check - sorry - stand by ...

(pause)

Right. So the link I've given is to an earlier submission of exactly this
article, and the thread there has 52 comments in it. There is some discussion
of this article in that thread, but as you say, it's mostly digressions.

I wonder if that's true of many HN threads.

So you're right - there is a discussion, but although it's in reply to this
article, it's not _of_ this article.

I'll leave my comment there.

------
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: essayist personally attacks Richard Dawkins while playing apologist for
religious folks.

